# Sweet Doll Baby, Jade. :)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Fashion shoot in her fancy attire.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh Jade you look beautiful..kisses for you x


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww she is gorgeous

I just got a baby girl i named her jade lol i forgot there was a jade on this site


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

She looks so pretty in her fancy dress.
Adorable!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! Jade is beautiful and a supermodel.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

what a gorgeous baby!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww princess jade looks beautiful x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very sweet


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I know robin wants her, but I want her too. 
Can we do rock,paper,sissors or something
along those lines to see who gets the 
gorgeous little girl?

Seriously she is just wonderful!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

very fancy,french looking, very regal


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh my god what a princess!!!!!xxx


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Those pics make me love her even more. Sooo cute!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, what a beautiful little girl! I love her dress....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> oh Jade you look beautiful..kisses for you x


Thank you Princess! 



freedomchis said:


> Awwwwwwwww she is gorgeous
> 
> I just got a baby girl i named her jade lol i forgot there was a jade on this site


Thank you!  Jade is a great name! 



Terri said:


> She looks so pretty in her fancy dress.
> Adorable!


Thank you Terri! 



BellaLina's Mom said:


> Wow! Jade is beautiful and a supermodel.


Thank you so much! 



rachellauren said:


> what a gorgeous baby!


Thank you Rachell! 



~*Mandy*~ said:


> awwwww princess jade looks beautiful x


Thank you Mandy! 



*Chloe* said:


> very sweet


Thank you Chloe!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lynx8456 said:


> I know robin wants her, but I want her too.
> Can we do rock,paper,sissors or something
> along those lines to see who gets the
> gorgeous little girl?
> ...


Thank you Lynx! 

Rock, Paper, Scissors would work.  :wink: Maybe we can just all share her? 



amandagalway said:


> very fancy,french looking, very regal


Thank you Amanda! 



pinkglitterybunny said:


> oh my god what a princess!!!!!xxx


Thank you Leah! 



LittleHead said:


> Those pics make me love her even more. Sooo cute!!!


Thank you Crystal! 



MChis said:


> Aww, what a beautiful little girl! I love her dress....


Thank you Heather!  I'm having a blast with my daughters porcelain doll collection. The clothes work perfect.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry Ladies I already got Gia
so its a real good chance Jade is mine too!!LOL.
Dont wanna break up sisters ya know!!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh Jade!!! she looks stunning bless her x


----------



## busterandlulu (Sep 13, 2009)

She is so cute!!! How much does she weight? She is so tiny.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Sorry Ladies I already got Gia
> so its a real good chance Jade is mine too!!LOL.
> Dont wanna break up sisters ya know!!


:lol: They'd be lost without each other. Looks like they are going to be doing lots of traveling. :lol:



claireeee said:


> awh Jade!!! she looks stunning bless her x


Thank you Claire! 



busterandlulu said:


> She is so cute!!! How much does she weight? She is so tiny.


Thank you!  She weighs 2 lbs.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Love her little dress Teresa! ....2 lbs. of sweetness for sure!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Sorry Ladies I already got Gia
> so its a real good chance Jade is mine too!!LOL.
> Dont wanna break up sisters ya know!!


i dont think so !!!!!! gia is mine all mine lol


----------

